# wifi camera to kindle



## mbb (Oct 8, 2017)

hi
just bought my first wi fi enabled camera.
a bit of a long shot but does anyone know how to connect a lumix dmc tz70 to a kindle via wifi. the instructions are so lengthy  that i cant find the appropriate heading. i think it may simply be a case of seeing if the kindle picks up the signal from the camera then connecting  , but do u think the instructions would mention that...no . it may be more complicated
thanks


----------

